# Excede Reaction



## Ponykins (Apr 29, 2015)

Has anyone had any adverse reactions in miniature foals from Excede? The vet Rx'd 1/4 cc. of Excede to my 2 week old filly and she was dead within the hour. The vet said she had given it to newborn horse foals, but never to a mini foal.


----------



## amysue (Apr 29, 2015)

I am so sorry about your horse! I have only used it in cows, never with my horses for this very reason, plus it is SO expensive. . It is VERY tricky to administer. If any of the drug is introduced into the bloodstream, the animal can die. In my cows, I stick them in the ear, right in the cartilage. Im too nervous to stick my horses with it, my fear is that they'll flinch and then drop. I know the directions for horses indicate IM injection, but it still makes me nervous. That could be what happened to your foal. Did the vet not warn you about this? How were you told to administer it? What sort of infection was your horse sick with? Perhaps your filly had something more serious going on? What were her symptoms prior to her death? Maybe she had an allergic reaction?


----------



## Ponykins (Apr 30, 2015)

They vet was out to geld several horse colts. She gave them Excede and left enough for me to give them the second dose in 4 days.

I talked to the vet about the mini foal at that time, she looked at her, but she gave her no medication at that time. When I called a few days later to ask about the filly not being as perky as she was before, she told me to give the filly 1/4 cc. from the bottle of Excede she had left for the colts. I did. Since her neck was so small, I have the shot into the bigger muscle of her upper hind leg. There was no warning of a possible bad reaction, or I would not have give it. Being extra cautious, I did not give the full 1/4 cc. dose. The filly was 2 weeks old, doing well, fat, at least 20 pounds. The filly had been outside for the first time a few minutes that morning and she was trotting around, but not bucking and tearing around like she usually did, but when I caught her drinking water out of a dirty mud puddle, I caught her, rinsed out her mouth, and brought her back inside the barn. She then drank quite a bit of water out of the bucket, which was the first time she ever did that. I called the vet and we talked about the filly, She suggested I give the shot, and she was dead within the hour.


----------



## amysue (Apr 30, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost her. Excede is a strong antibiotic usually prescribed for respiratory infections. It is possible that the injection nicked a blood vessel. Do you have a way to get her necropsied? Maybe the ag extension office could put you in touch with the state vet or a university lab that could tell you what went wrong. So sorry.


----------



## JWC sr. (May 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your baby, sometimes things just happen for no reason. Last year we had a filly that we had really been waiting on and she was fine for 3 days and then just kind of wilted and died within 24 hours. Necropsy on her was done and the vet could not give a reason other than she just was not strong enough to adequately nurse etc. and was not meant to make it.

With that said though Amysue is right, just about any of the high powered antibiotics can cause this to happen. We once had a friend that gave a shot of luquidmycin in the rump and hit a vein and the colt (5 months old) was dead within 20 minutes from the shock to the system according to the vet.

Again sorry you had the problem.


----------

